# installing metal hooks for bed rails



## bluephi1914 (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone know what is used to cut the slot that the hooks slide into ?

im replacing side rails that were cracked and around the hook area and i would like to know how to cut this slot in the wood.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Last time I did a set of these…I used a circular saw. Plunge cut. Clamp a 2×4 on each side to keep the saw level, and set the saw to the depth you need.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

^ That was my thought. Put support on the sides to keep your sole plate flat. Or if your table saw blade goes high enough you could use that.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that the brackets like that you can buy at Rockler show them surface mounted rather than set inside a slot.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Pictures of the specific hardware in question would be helpful. I am assuming these "hooks" mate into the post, and not the rail?

Edit: I see the pics now.


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

I was recently faced with the same problem. After experimenting a bit, I could not find a way to cut the slots that I felt was safe. Instead, I used a second piece of wood as a covering block at the end of each rail. This covering block was about 2" long and the same width as the rail. I cut a rabbet in the rail and drilled holes in the rail and the covering block for the pins that hold the hook. I then screwed the covering block to the rail, enclosing the the hook and the pins. This solution makes the rail move in relation to the bed post, but I had plenty of room and this was not a problem. Not elegant, but I didn't spill any of my blood.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Table saw. Feather board 
hope you have lots of headroom to stand rail upright while cutting


----------



## bluephi1914 (Sep 6, 2014)

ok got it… makes since


> Table saw. Feather board
> hope you have lots of headroom to stand rail upright while cutting
> 
> - canadianchips


i got a heavy duty Tenoning Jig and i think that will support the rail when i stand it upright

standby for update, lol


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

A slotting bit on a router table might also work. No, I see that wouldn't be deep enough.

-Paul


----------



## bluephi1914 (Sep 6, 2014)

Purchased this jig on sale at woodcraft (50% off) and ended up standing the wood on edge and running it through the saw


----------

